# Citrix printing under windows 2003 server



## abayraa (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi
I have a Citrix printing problem. My server is Windows 2003 advanced server and 
I installed Citrix metaframe XP. There are about 20 clients in my windows server.
Some clients can print, but some clients can not print. I think it depends from printers. For example HP laserjet 1100 can, canon 1210 can not. What is wrong?
Please help me. Thanks.


----------



## rajthampi (Oct 30, 2004)

*Disable printer mapping*



abayraa said:


> Hi
> I have a Citrix printing problem. My server is Windows 2003 advanced server and
> I installed Citrix metaframe XP. There are about 20 clients in my windows server.
> Some clients can print, but some clients can not print. I think it depends from printers. For example HP laserjet 1100 can, canon 1210 can not. What is wrong?
> Please help me. Thanks.


Abayraa

By default whenever a client connects to citrix server [who is a member of user,remote desktop users] Citrix server maps the printers added with client machine. Means if the client is using a mapped printer or local printer, Citrix will overrule the local printer settings with server side default settings for the printer.
The best way to avoid most of the citrix related printing issues are by disable printer mapping through Citrix administrative console.
It resolved our issues related with printers.
All the best & if you need more information, please write to me on [email protected]

regards


----------



## rajthampi (Oct 30, 2004)

*Regret*



rajthampi said:


> Abayraa
> 
> By default whenever a client connects to citrix server [who is a member of user,remote desktop users] Citrix server maps the printers added with client machine. Means if the client is using a mapped printer or local printer, Citrix will overrule the local printer settings with server side default settings for the printer.
> The best way to avoid most of the citrix related printing issues are by disable printer mapping through Citrix administrative console.
> ...


I regret the wrong tip I forwarded here. Actually if you disable the printer mapping, it will literally disable Citrix metaframe from printing to client printer. 

I already sent you the administrators guide, Please refer the mails I sent. Once again I really regret the wrong information, and any troubles it caused you.


----------



## grundy651 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello,

Dealing with Citrix Printing, we have a Windows Server 2003 box with Citrix Presentation 4.0 on it and the users who login via citrix can't print attachments in Outlook. Has anyone ever ran into this problem before? Thanks


----------



## rivieref (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: why PC always downdloading all the time*

hello, 

i am just wondering why is it that whenever i turn my computer on is alway going crazy downloading although i never get to see what it is downloading but it just continuosly downloading and it takes me forever before i get to check even my mails or get to chat.


----------



## rivieref (Apr 25, 2008)

why is my pc always downloading, continuosly i can hardly get to do what i need to do


----------

